
Facebook's Head of AI Says the Field Will Soon ‘Hit the Wall’ - monsieurpng
https://www.wired.com/story/facebooks-ai-says-field-hit-wall/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21709906](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21709906),
which was posted earlier.

